# brauchbare SPD Schuhe, auch zum Laufen



## log11 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rad Freunde,

ich habe derzeit einen Adidas SPD Schuh und bin mit dem so garnicht glücklich.
2 Probleme:
1. Auf längeren Radetappen drückt er doch etwas im vorderen Bereich, da er recht schmal gebaut ist.
2. Laufen ist mit den Schuhen so gut wie unmöglich, da die Cleats nicht weit genug in der Sohle versenkt sind. Somit läuft man auf dem Metall was unschöne Geräusche auf harten Untergrund macht und auch sehr rutschig zu laufen ist.

Welche Schuhe haben das Problem nicht? Ich habe in der engeren Wahl die Scott Trail bzw Shimano MT 41 oder 42.

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

MT 41 ist ok, aber mich drückt der auch am Zeh, da wirst du ums anprobieren nicht drumrum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab einen Schuh von Northwave, Modell Lizzard Pro (glaub ich zumindest, sind von 2009) und mit dem läuft es sich für einen Radschuh echt sehr angenehm. Der ist vorne etwas breiter geschnitten und drückt zumindest bei mir überhaupt nicht. Gibts für Männer auch in großen Größen (bis 47). Und wären meine nicht so verdreckt und ich nicht zu faul zum putzen (stinken ja nicht und werden bei der nächsten Ausfahrt sowieso gleich wieder dreckig... ) sähen sie nach 1,5 Jahren auch noch aus wie neu . Also ich kann sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (20. Juni 2010)

Ich werf mal diese hier in den Raum
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SHIMANO-Off-Road-Schuh-SH-M086L-SH-M/dp/B001LXKQEK/"]Shimano SH-M086 MTB-Schuhe schwarz Mod. 2010: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]

Hab sie zwar nicht aber werde sie mir demnächst bestellen. Mit denen kann man auch gut laufen.


----------



## pefro (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

die Specialized Body Geometry Serie ist genau für solche Anforderungen gemacht. Bikezubehör, dass nicht zwickt, kneift oder irgendwann einfach Schmerzen verursacht. Schau Dir z.B. mal den Taho an. Der ist im Vorderfussbereich breiter, als die meisten Radschuhe und mit der Sohle sind auch längere Fußmärsche kein Problem, die Cleats merkt man fast nicht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Ich werf mal diese hier in den Raum
> Shimano SH-M086 MTB-Schuhe schwarz Mod. 2010: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
> 
> Hab sie zwar nicht aber werde sie mir demnächst bestellen. Mit denen kann man auch gut laufen.



Ich habe diese Schuhe, und man kann wirklich prima drin laufen, da das Materieal der Sohle außen relativ weich ist. Trotzdem sind sie steif genug zum radeln  Ich fand, dass sie sehr klein ausfallen, bei Schuhgröße 39/40 musste ich sogar zum 41er greifen!


----------



## Sonnenzombie (20. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Schuhe, und man kann wirklich prima drin laufen, da das Materieal der Sohle außen relativ weich ist. Trotzdem sind sie steif genug zum radeln  Ich fand, dass sie sehr klein ausfallen, bei Schuhgröße 39/40 musste ich sogar zum 41er greifen!




Hehe, Danke. Diese Schuhgröße hab ich auch. Dann weiß ich was ich nehmen muss.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

also meine Füße sind eher 40 als 39, und recht breit, nur so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## log11 (20. Juni 2010)

Merci für Eure Meinungen. 
Folgende Schuhe sind nun in der engeren Wahl:
Spezialiced Taho
Shimano MT42
Scoot Trail (2009) 

Der SH M86 und auch der genannte Northwave Lizzard Pro sind sicher auch gute Schuhe. Doch für den alltäglichen Gebrauch vielleicht einen Tick zu sportlich.

Leider gibt es in unseren örtlichen Radl Läden die interessanten Schuhe nicht in meiner Größe. Somit werd ich wohl einen wählen müssen und dann bestellen.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Calix6 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe diese Schuhe SH-MT91.

Ich kann darin recht gut laufen, die Knirschen allerdings auch, wenn z.B. Sand rumliegt.
Die Sohle ist ausreichend steif zum Fahren, dafür sind sie zum Abrollen beim Gehen schon entsprechend vorgebogen. Der Vorderfußbereich ist mir ausreichend geräumig.

Bei Schuhgröße 42 (270) brauchte ich diese Schuhe in 44, was eigentlich eher 43,5 entspricht. 
Wichtig war mir Wasserdichtigkeit und durch die halbhohe Form läuft einem auch kein Wasser rein, wenn man eine Regenhose trägt


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juni 2010)

Und ich habe den Shimano SH-MT52 

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=20778

Bin mit den Bändern und der Achilles vorbelastet, daher wollte ich einen halbhohen Schuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (22. Juni 2010)

Nochmal die Frage zu den Shimano SH-M086L Schuhen.
1. Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß die Ratsche von innen gegen den Fuß unangenehm drückt. Ist das so?
2. Sind die Cleats wirklich so gut versenkt, das diese bei glatten Böden nicht aufsetzen?

Grüße


----------



## petitrouge (22. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Merci für Eure Meinungen.
> Folgende Schuhe sind nun in der engeren Wahl:
> Spezialiced Taho
> Shimano MT42
> ...



Kann Dir den Tahoe uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
Habe diesen jetzt seit guten 5 Jahren und er läuft sich einwandfrei (ohne Blasenbildung und diesbezüglich sind meine Füsse echt empfindlich!).
Habe Schuhgrösse 43 und genau diese Grösse passt auch.
Einklicken kein Problem, glatte Böden....na ja es klackert schon ein wenig kann aber damit zusammenhängen das sie auch schon Profil verloren haben.
Wie es auf Flats damit aussieht werde ich demnächst testen können dauert aber noch.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage zu den Shimano SH-M086L Schuhen.
> 1. Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß die Ratsche von innen gegen den Fuß unangenehm drückt. Ist das so?



Nein, merkt man nicht.



> 2. Sind die Cleats wirklich so gut versenkt, das diese bei glatten Böden nicht aufsetzen?
> Grüße


Geht so. Wirklich gut gelöst ist es meiner Meinung nach nur bei den aktuellen Scott-Schuhen (Modelle Pro (ca 120,-) und Team Issue (ca. 200,-), sind aber im Prinzip baugleich, das Pro-Modell ist also ausreichend). Wobei diese auch noch mit hervorragender Passform und ergonomischer Innensohle glänzen. Die SH-M086 sind mir persönlich auch zu schwer.


----------



## log11 (22. Juni 2010)

Aha, und bei den Scott Pro ist einfach nur die Sohle dicker als beim SH-M086 nehme ich an?
120 sind allerdings auch schon andere Hausnummer als 70 für den SH-M086.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Aha, und bei den Scott Pro ist einfach nur die Sohle dicker als beim SH-M086 nehme ich an?
> 120â¬ sind allerdings auch schon andere Hausnummer als 70â¬ fÃ¼r den SH-M086.



Nein, es fehlt die Zwischensohle (teilweise ersetzt durch die Innensohle) und dafÃ¼r ist das Profil wesentlich grÃ¶ber, so dass die Cleats vollkommen versenkt sind und die Schuhe trotzdem nicht zu hoch bauen/ unnÃ¶tig schwer und klobig werden. Der Kauf der "richtigen" Schuhe ist auf jeden Fall gÃ¼nstiger, als ein Mehrfachkauf. Um das Anprobieren wirst Du ohnehin nicht herumkommen und sei Dir dessen gewiss, Du wirst den Unterschied sofort merken. Ich habe mir drei Paar neue Schuhe kaufen mÃ¼ssen, bis der richtige dabei war...neue Schuhe kaufen ist immer Zeit- und Geldverschwendung, wenn  die Hersteller andauernd die Modelle verÃ¤ndern . Es gibt auch die Scott Comp MTB, die sehen ebenfalls Ã¤hnlich aus (haben aber am KnÃ¶chel keine Ratsche, sondern dreifach Klett), zu denen kann ich aber nichts sagen. Die kosten so um 80,- bis 90,-.

Edit: Was hast Du denn fÃ¼r eine GrÃ¶Ãe? Ich habe fast neue Schuhe in 44 Ã¼ber (SH-M086, Sidi Eagle 5 Pro).


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab den X-ALP ENDURO von Pearl Izumi : 
Top Schuh der stabil ist, Halt gibt, eine Sohle mit gutem Gripp hat, zudem ein halbwegs anatomisches Fußbett besitzt.
Dank Ortholite auch kein Schwergewicht oder Klotz am Bein.
Den Schuh hab ich au schon zum zwischendrin Wandern an ner Biketour genutzt - ging auch problemlos 

Hab ihn mir vor zwei Jahren bei ROSE.de gegönnt für 119,-
Bei ebay bekommt man ihn ab und an jedoch erheblich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (22. Juni 2010)

@Mete,

ich habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 42 oder 43. Wobei mir z.B. Der MT42 in Größe 43 perfekt passt.
Der Scott Comp hat auch auch diese Sohle ohne Zwischensohle.
Wenn ich mir aber das Bild anschaue, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,daß die Cleats da nicht den Boden berühren. Sind ja nach vorne relativ weit offen.

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0413581.jpg


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> @Mete,
> Wenn ich mir aber das Bild anschaue, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,daß die Cleats da nicht den Boden berühren. Sind ja nach vorne relativ weit offen.



Ist aber so, zumindest, wenn man die cleats, so wie ich, mittig montiert .


----------



## S.D. (22. Juni 2010)

petitrouge schrieb:


> Kann Dir den Tahoe uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
> Habe diesen jetzt seit guten 5 Jahren und er läuft sich einwandfrei (ohne Blasenbildung und diesbezüglich sind meine Füsse echt empfindlich!).
> Habe Schuhgrösse 43 und genau diese Grösse passt auch.
> Einklicken kein Problem, glatte Böden....na ja es klackert schon ein wenig kann aber damit zusammenhängen das sie auch schon Profil verloren haben.
> ...



Ich selber habe von Shimano Schuhe mit Ratsche, mit Schnürsenkeln und mit Schnürsenkeln + 1 X Klett.
Bei mir ist das Problem, daß die Schuhe mit 3 X Klett oder 2 X Klett + 1X Ratsche vorne relativ eng geschnitten sind und mit der Zeit anfangen zu drücken. Den Schuh mit der Ratsche mag ich gar nicht, weil der mir zusätzlich im Bereich der Ratsche etwas drückt.
Der MT42 (Schnürschuh mit 1 X Klett) ist schon sehr angenehm, weil der den Fuß nicht so sehr zusammendrückt und schön gleichmäßig anliegt. Außerdem ist er sehr gut belüftet.

Gruß


----------



## log11 (22. Juni 2010)

Ja der MT42 ist mir vorne auch recht breit vorgekommen und somit recht bequem.
Aber höchstwahrscheinlich nehme ich doch den Scott Comp MTB.

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...g3id=20&ig2id=141&iid=3291&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0

Die Sohle scheint vielversprechend zu sein. Hoffe nur er ist vorne breit genug. Von den Bilder her sieht er jedoch nicht so schmal geschnitten aus wie andere Schuhe.
Kennt jemand das Modell genauer?


----------



## D.Sanchezz (23. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage zu den Shimano SH-M086L Schuhen.
> 1. Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß die Ratsche von innen gegen den Fuß unangenehm drückt. Ist das so?
> 2. Sind die Cleats wirklich so gut versenkt, das diese bei glatten Böden nicht aufsetzen?
> 
> Grüße


 
Hab den Schuh seit zwo Wochen, drücken tut eigtl nix, höchstens das Ende der 'Lasche' (vorne oben am übergang ans Schienbein, kA wie das anatomisch heisst) aber das ist minimal.

die cleats 'höre' ich nur wenn ich die Treppe im Haus runterlaufe (die ist "marmor-glatt"), und auch nur wenn ichs drauf anleg (fuß bewusst 'vorne' aufsetzen)
auf Strasse etc merkst du nix von denen, da dominiert das Gummi der Sohle rundrum. Sind auch bisher kaum Kratzer/Laufspuren vom Asphalt zu sehen.
Für den aktuellen Tarif ein Top Schuh denke ich 
habe das im Selbstversuch mit Sch.Gr. 48 getestet, in normalen Schuhe habe ich ca. 47.


----------



## log11 (23. Juni 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, ob ich mit dem Scott Comp oder dem Shimano SH-M086L besser bedient bin.
Die Sohle ist beim Scott sicher besser, dafür hat der Shimano nen Ratschen Verschluß.


----------



## log11 (23. Juni 2010)

Noch ne Frage zu den Scott Schuhen. Die haben vorne so Gewindebuchsen, wofür sind die?

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...2id=141&iid=3295&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&picgrid=1

Auf dem Bild sieht man das recht deutlich. Ich nehme an für Stollen. Wenn ja, werden die mitgeliefert?


----------



## petitrouge (23. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zu den Scott Schuhen. Die haben vorne so Gewindebuchsen, wofür sind die?
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...2id=141&iid=3295&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&picgrid=1
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man das recht deutlich. Ich nehme an für Stollen. Wenn ja, werden die mitgeliefert?



Ja zu 1
Nein zu 2, müssten dazugekauft werden...zumindest ist dies bei den Schuhen so die ich kenne.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## log11 (23. Juni 2010)

Gibt es da Universalstollen oder hat jeder Hersteller wieder seine eigene Passung?
Hab die irgendwie noch nicht gefunden. 
Ich denke gerade zum Laufen sind die von Vorteil.


----------



## S.D. (23. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob ich mit dem Scott Comp oder dem Shimano SH-M086L besser bedient bin.
> Die Sohle ist beim Scott sicher besser, dafür hat der Shimano nen Ratschen Verschluß.



Du mußt halt wissen, was Du willst.
Man kann in den beiden Schuhen sicherlich laufen, aber optimal ist das sicher nicht. Dafür sind die Teile nicht ausgelegt.
Dafür gibt´s Tourenschuhe. Das sind die beiden nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. Juni 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Gibt es da Universalstollen oder hat jeder Hersteller wieder seine eigene Passung?
> Hab die irgendwie noch nicht gefunden.
> Ich denke gerade zum Laufen sind die von Vorteil.



Die Stollen sind bei Scott mit dabei (bei Sidi und Shimano nicht)...und das Laufen wird damit nur im Matsch angenehmer weil:

1.) Der Schuh kommt dadurch vorn hoch

2.) Die nutzen sich auf Steinen/ Asphalt recht schnell ab bzw. man rutscht damit auf glatten Böden herum, da die nur aus Plastik sind. 


Praktisch montiert man die Dinger also eigentlich nie. Das Gewinde ist bei vielen Schuhherstellern identisch...ich habe auch Exustar Alustollen, die passen ebenfalls.


----------



## motorsportfreak (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand die exakte Gewindegröße?

Habe bei meinen Diadora ne schraube verloren und suche Ersatz!


----------

